# Show us your number one guitar and poll.



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Show us your present number one guitar.

Mine is a 1996 ES-336 which I actually got here in GC. Almost like a Les Paul but still has that woody sound. Also a lot lighter than a Les Paul.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Not my favourite ....... but the one that I reach for first:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine is my 5th Avenue. Yes, it's got Godin on the headstock but if the neck was a little wider on the Ibanez AF75 or AF95 it would have been an Ibanez. 

I'm not knocking your poll, I'm just saying, the style or type of guitar and its specs are more important to me than any name on the headstock.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

My Ibanez artist guitars. 

Any of them. 
1984
2008
or THE THING


----------



## Electroz (Oct 12, 2014)

I have 2 #1's right now.

A 2014 Strat Deluxe Plus Top with Red/Silver/Blue Lace Sensor pickups.









Also, my stock 2013 Les Paul Studio.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Show us your present number one guitar.
> 
> Mine is an ES-336 which I actually got here in GC. Almost like a Les Paul but still has that woody sound. Also a lot lighter than a Les Paul.


Boy that a beauty Chito. Love that sunburst.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

This one is my go to guitar plus its going to my grandaughter later so it is my number 1 followed closely by my MIJ 68 re-issue 3tsb Strat. Its from a forum member and its a partscaster Daphne blue Highway one body, neck is from a luthier in Quebec . Plays like a dream.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

currently my number one is the lp because it has _that sound_. but that's about to change, i think. the parts for my strat are due this week.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Picked this '98 PRS Standard 22 up used in August and it has quickly become my nurmero uno.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Dont laugh at my vote. It's not your average Epiphone...not by a long shot


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Dont laugh at my vote. It's not your average Epiphone...not by a long shot


I don't think any guitar that's used as number one by any of the members here are anything to laugh about. 

You gotta post a pic of it though.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Dont laugh at my vote. It's not your average Epiphone...not by a long shot


I also voted Epiphone. My $140 Les Paul Junior P90 edges out my Gibson SGJ. It's very close though. Tomorrow I might say the SGJ. The Jr is just too much fun.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

My #1 is my 2012 Paul Reed Smith DGT goldtop. Set up with 10s, five trem springs and all stock as far as I'm aware.I bought it here on the forum last November and it has easily become my main go-to ax over the last year or so. I never really cared for PRS guitars until I bought this one; and though I had never played it I somehow knew it was the one. I have a couple small mods planned when I can get around to them, such as replacing the push-pull tone control with a push-push, and maybe changing out the saddles to something a little less burr prone, but at the end of the day this guitar is what drives my muse more than most others.

I give you, Goldilox:


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Can't decide between these two. They're both light, both tone monsters, both fun to play.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

'85 standard


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Chito said:


> I don't think any guitar that's used as number one by any of the members here are anything to laugh about.
> 
> You gotta post a pic of it though.


It appears this kid isn't the sharpest today...I missed that detail.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's mine....MotorAve Belaire that I've had for about a year and a half.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

My 1960 Les Paul Reissue, Ice Tea Plain Top Gloss would probably be my number one:










Although my ES-335 Dot Reissue gets roughly the same play time. I tend to alternate between them.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This has been my number one for almost a year now. Carvin SH65. Three output, regular, piezo and synth. Stainless frets, neck through semi-hollow. 
Plays like a dream and easy on the back!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I had to go Gretsch because the majority of my playing is rockabilly right now. If it were classic rock, I would have responded Gibson. Sorry, no pics at the moment. Gotta get photobucket going again.


Even if I get it going, I ain't showing you my number one pole. You ain't bought me enough drinks yet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> This has been my number one for almost a year now. Carvin SH65. Three output, regular, piezo and synth. Stainless frets, neck through semi-hollow.
> Plays like a dream and easy on the back!
> 
> View attachment 11717


That is nice. Is it a bolt on neck?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> That is nice. Is it a bolt on neck?


No, it's a neck through body. Gentle heel slope for easy upper fret access!


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's my LITERAL Number One, but this








is the one that gets the most lovin'/actual gigs. Kawai S-180 from the 60s.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

My number one for the last four years or so is my Sparrow Big Daddy hollowbody. Gnarly P90 tone for Rockabilly, Psychobilly and Punk Rock.

http://i60.tinypic.com/52ay2x.jpg


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> My #1 is my 2012 Paul Reed Smith DGT goldtop. Set up with 10s, five trem springs and all stock as far as I'm aware.I bought it here on the forum last November and it has easily become my main go-to ax over the last year or so. I never really cared for PRS guitars until I bought this one; and though I had never played it I somehow knew it was the one. I have a couple small mods planned when I can get around to them, such as replacing the push-pull tone control with a push-push, and maybe changing out the saddles to something a little less burr prone, but at the end of the day this guitar is what drives my muse more than most others.
> 
> I give you, Goldilox:


My old guitar. Best PRS I have ever played.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My Suhr S1 I got off of Brent last summer took over...

















I was using my MIJ Epiphone Standard to gig and practice with prior to this guitar,
they're nothing to laugh at, that's for sure. 8)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My number one changes from month to month. Really it often depends on what I've bought most recently.

Right now it's a MIM Strat I received from my wife for Christmas.

Next week it could be .........


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My number 1 for about the last 5 years or so.








[/URL]Crook by terryf1960, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

My number 1 since the day I bought it in 1996. A 1994 Les Paul Standard from back when Gibson was making them the right way in the early 90's. Nice and heavy with sustain for days. I have others that I play just as much but she'll always be my number 1 and I'll never part with her.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Many of you have seen it several times here but its still number one after many years and a ton of competition purchased over the years.

Reason? I always slip back to Les Paul type guitars no matter what I have played over the years. They are just the right guitar for me in terms of tones and feel. This limited edition Heritage Gary Moore model is from a run of 75 done back in 1991. I have made some changes over the years to bring it closer to my own tastes but essentially it is the nicest LP style guitar I have ever played and I have owned a lot right up to $6000 models. It will probably always remain my Number 1


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

zdogma said:


> My old guitar. Best PRS I have ever played.


You are right there. I have always been meaning to ask if you knew how many owners this guitar had? Not that it's going anywhere... I LOVE it. :congratulatory:

W.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

King Loudness said:


> I give you, Goldilox:



no wonder you love it. that thing looks like liquid sunshine!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> You are right there. I have always been meaning to ask if you knew how many owners this guitar had? Not that it's going anywhere... I LOVE it. :congratulatory:
> 
> W.


I think one before me, but it was mint when I got it.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For consistent good looks, PRS has to go number one for solid body guitars.

Gretsch or Ibanez would be my picks for semi's and hollow body guitars.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

At the end, I always comeback to this one…


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Not a great picture but it's the only one I had handy. Here's my number one... it's been my go to guitar for 20 years. Doesn't look it in this pic but it's a natural relic with a few battle scars but it plays, feels and sounds just right.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ibanez AM93 tks in trans black. Maybe a 1/2 wider than a 339. (I know, I tried it in a 339 Yorkville case and it was a touch too bigh) Feel, comfort and playability is just right for me. The 58 Custom pickups sound just fine to me.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

my '57 Special is my #1. Once in awhile I'll take the R9 to a gig, but usually it's the Special.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

My number one is my ONLY one! 

Yamaha Pacifica 112x

I'm still very much a noob at all of this and I don't really have anything to compare to my Pacifica so as far as I'm concerned, IT'S THE BEST GUITAR EVAH!!!!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> no wonder you love it. that thing looks like liquid sunshine!


She's a beauty, that's for sure. 



zdogma said:


> I think one before me, but it was mint when I got it.


Yeah... she's logged a few thousand miles since I got it in addition... they say the best guitars aren't mint anyhow! Thanks for selling me the best PRS I've ever encountered!

W.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

It's pretty much always Gretsch(es). For a week of two it has been this pair. I don't really have a number one for acoustics since I sold the Martin, it's just whatever is out on the stand - currently it's the Crafter.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know what to post--They take turns--so it could be Ibanez or Fender or modded Gibson.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

My 52 Hot Rod


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got several guitars that I rotate back and forth but this has been my #1 for over 30 years. I expect it always will be.

83 Artist AM 205







My current #1 single coil is a modified American Standard.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That Ibanez is Gorgeous! Love it.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Much thanks.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm like the BUM ^,got lots of guitars,play then all,many that are probably better,but if push came to shove,this one,bought around '79,would be the one .

Only because we have history.

Cutler (rebranded Aria ,Matsumoku co,)
DiMarzios... Super II in the bridge ,Dual Sound neck


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My present number one is a PRS SE Soapbar II, which I recently acquired in a trade with a friend. It is my first PRS, and my first P-90 guitar. I love it because it is antique white with a rosewood fretboard,
my favorite combination! Also, while not a collector's item, it is a 2004, which was the first year of production. And it is absolutely pristine, not a scratch or mark on it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> My present number one is a PRS SE Soapbar II, which I recently acquired in a trade with a friend. It is my first PRS, and my first P-90 guitar. I love it because it is antique white with a rosewood fretboard,
> my favorite combination! Also, while not a collector's item, it is a 2004, which was the first year of production. And it is absolutely pristine, not a scratch or mark on it.


I have not seen a white SEII before. That looks gorgeous. I love the Soapbar SEIIs. I have 2 of them, tobacco burst and a red cherry. Both guitars were my number one for a few years when I was playing in a classic rock band.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my go to guitar! Such a very versatile guitar. Classical, rock, blues! This guitar has personality plus. I love the carbon fibre neck. It only weighs about 4 lbs! She l


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> This is my go to guitar! Such a very versatile guitar. Classical, rock, blues! This guitar has personality plus. I love the carbon fibre neck. It only weighs about 4 lbs! She l


Last time I remember seeing Joni Mitchell playing a guitar, she was playing a Parker Fly and from what I remember it was primarily because of the weight. A friend of mine has one of those guitars and he absolutely loves it. Lots of different tonal options on that guitar.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have played other guitars. I have a Gibson standard! I like it but I don't love it. I have played a Fender reissue 62. It was okay but just not quite like my Parker. I love the sounds that this guitar is capable of producing. My fingers just glide over the neck. It's effortless to play this guitar. The original owner of this guitar has emailed me twice wanting to know if I would sell it back to him. No way! I am going to my grave with this guitar. I will never regret buying this guitar. I love it so much.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

#1. 1963 ES355. Not even close to being all original but who cares...It's probably the best sounding/ playing guitar I've ever owned IMO.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> #1. 1963 ES355. Not even close to being all original but who cares...It's probably the best sounding/ playing guitar I've ever owned IMO.
> 
> View attachment 11778


Wow, all i can say. I owned a ES 325 i think it was a 1966, bought used at Sams music on Bank st. I had paid 500.00 in early 80,s if i remember. This also is one that I "should have" kept. Congrats buddy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

After a purging last year my number one electric is still either one of two Telecasters or a Godin LG. Simple, reliable, no BS. When I want less simple and a vibrato there's still a Gretsch Electromatic.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Megalon (Jan 18, 2015)

These are my two main electric guitars, I have had lots over the years but I have narrowed it down. A 98 American Std Strat and a 2009 Les Paul Studio, not the most expensive or fancy instruments- but functional tools that get the job done.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

My two favorites. 07 Deluxe HSS, and a JP6 . 

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g329/JeremyP2/imagejpg1-13.jpg


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Kramer Focus 6000 partscaster I refinished / rebuilt from the ground up.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

^I remember that guitar from old HarmonyCentral,different forum name over there ?
Loved it then and still love it now .
You did a great job on that finish .


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

-=Sc0rch=- said:


> Kramer Focus 6000 partscaster I refinished / rebuilt from the ground up.


 Just gorgeous! I love it! How's the sound?


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Lola said:


> Just gorgeous! I love it! How's the sound?


Pickups are dimarzio tone zone (bridge), duncan hotrails (neck). each have a switch for series/parallel mode. The single in the middle is from an 80's USA fender, not sure what model pickup it is, but it's practically noiseless and spits out a good stratty quack. I converted the tone pot to a zero load pot, so when it's on 10 it's out of the circuit. copper foil shielding in the cavities. This guitar can do everything very well. fun guitar to play.

- - - Updated - - -



Bubb said:


> ^I remember that guitar from old HarmonyCentral,different forum name over there ?
> Loved it then and still love it now .
> You did a great job on that finish .


Yep, that was me, I haven't visited HC since they changed the look of the forums, and migrating over to TGP I forget the username i had. lol !


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have Dimarzio's on my Parker Nite Fly. There are some of the best pick ups. I think though I should change the strings on her. I am not liking what I hear this time around with the Gibson vintage strings. 

Rock and blues are the 2 genres I play! Any strings suggestions that sound excellent to the discerning guitar player????


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

I've tried numerous brands over the years, but always 
seem to come back to Dean Markley Blue Steel.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

this is my main gtr these days....firebird style with humbuckers. it has Sheptones, I think? which sound good. may try some JS Moore's in there, I like his stuff

guitar is made out of korina, mahogany, maple, rosewood, walnut. built by Chris O'Dee


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm usually all over the map but right this minute the two that I'm enjoying the most are this completely stock Strat Ultra from '89 or '90. I love the Lace pups,










and my custom 24 with WCR Shreddar pups.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I'm usually all over the map but right this minute the two that I'm enjoying the most are this completely stock Strat Ultra from '89 or '90. I love the Lace pups,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two gorgeous guitars. Congrats Dave.


----------

